# Sask Migration report



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't know how it is in other areas of Sask, but the first early migraters have seemed to move out a bit. Seems to be a lull in the action at the moment. Birds are being lazy and hardly moving with the warmer weather/sun finally hitting. Out to feed at first light till about 10 a/m then back to water till about 2 p/m. Still waiting to see the really large 5 minute long migrating flocks. Was up in the more Northern areas yesterday hunting Rough Grouse. Seems to be a decent amount of Canadas in that area, everthing from cacklers to large bodies. Snow numbers decent but not huge as well. Maybe some other Sask hunters can post their observations when they see this. Think you guys should be seeing increased numbers from that first wave that pushed down early within the next week or so in Nodak. Good luck and good hunting! :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

exact same as you toon hunter. Alright snow numbers, huntable, but seem to be in between northern ducks and canadas. On sunday seen a few lessers and a couple flights of northern ducks.


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

I would agree. end of last week we saw more. past 2 days they disappeared. Today many more birds in the area. Large flocks.

For anyone headed up here, only 18% of crops out vs avg of 65%. high for tomorrow of 75 - will help the farmers. combines going the past 2 days. Bluebird skys. Snows and blues in the stratoshphere. Ducks and geese not doing much with the warm weather. Teal all around. potholes everywhere.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

More birds pushing down today, almost seems like the leading edge of the main migration to me. Did an evening solo hunt today.total of 15 birds. Grouped as follows 5 large adult birds, 8 large Juvies and 2 small juvies. Birds decoyed well and would turn on a dime to come have a look. :beer:


----------



## love_to_hate_snows (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Toon!

Saw your posts and had to sign up! Lots of good info. Your a good dude! We have been going to Central SK (Alvena area) for 8 years now. I am taking a buddy and our 2- 13 year olds. I know the area pretty well but am still nervous about being responsible for all. Can you think of any challenges I will have border/customs wise bringing the kids into Canada? Any new reports on snow goose numbers? Where generally speaking do you live? Thanks man!


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Are the kids bringing guns or are you the legal owner? If the guns are under the kids names you still have to do the possesion paperwork. Make sure your paperwork is filled out correctly before ya hit the border. Alot of guys say to remember NOT to sign the paperwork until you are at the border. As the info on my name says i am in Saskatoon  . Gonna head out for an afternoon/evening hunt today with a buddy will let ya all know how that goes later :beer:


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh and see the post canada gun registration near mine :beer:


----------



## love_to_hate_snows (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks! I really appreciate the info. Guns are the adults so we should be good. Look foward to your report! Good luck tonight!


----------



## wood_dog (Sep 27, 2010)

I took my 13 year old to Manioba last year for the first time and he had a blast (literally!!!). No problems at the border. Gun was in my name. They didn't even question my 500-600 rounds of ammo, obviously for both of us. He shot something like 12 different species of birds while up there, including a SH crane. He made memories of a lifetime. Unfortunately, his school break this year is not the same week we are going, so he has to stay in school.

Enjoy your time together and have a safe trip. I sure wish my guy could go again this year.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Big waves of snows.cacklers and ducks starting to roll in. The leading edge of the migration is here :beer:


----------



## rdjolympia (Sep 10, 2006)

Just got back from Sask. Best hunting in the nine years I have been up there. A few observations for those going up there. Yes some crops are in the field but coming out quickly. Go to areas where they straight cut versus swaths and you will have no problem getting permission. We had to travel about 15 minutes further than normal but well worth the travel time. Lots of water and birds are doing some goofing things. We would find birds on good fields, good food, no pressure and they would be there for 2 days and then leave. No rime or reason. Even had birds going into 3 fields and decide to hunt the middle field and they do not even come back with lots of food left. Lots of birds but shifting areas frequently. Had a great week weather was good when we left and farmers working around the clock. If you are heading up now you will be hitting it perfect. Best of luck for those going up.

RdjOlympia


----------



## love_to_hate_snows (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks wood_dog! I think we have everything in order. Leaving tomorrow for our usual area. The group I usually go with is up in SK now. Not doing so good..NO SNOWS where they are at. We may have to venture a little SW. Will post when I get back!


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Has this warm weather stalled the migration in Canada or they still moving?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

just got back yesterday from up there, there is a decent amount of snows up there. We shot 761 in 6 days, we shot 200 in 50 min one day. it was my first time, and it was a great hunt!!!!


----------



## drake17 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good to hear that most are having great success in Sask.!! Talked to 2 other groups that have returned in the last week from Sask. Both groups have hunted Sask for close to 10 year and both said this trip was the best hunting that they have exprienced. Juvies EVERYWHERE!! Im Jealous, but good luck to everyone the rest of the fall.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

hey whats up guys just got back from ND and ran into a couple flocks of snows didnt even know they were around after scouting for 4 hours a night after we picked a field to hunt honkers i was suprised i was way north about 45 min from canada but like the other guy said as soon as they could see they were on the move goin back in a 10 days should get intense its supposed to get cold starting thursday


----------



## decoysnowsonly (Oct 13, 2010)

Mallardsonly...Really 200 in in 50 minutes? So you were hunting with TEN GUYS? Wow, must have been something to witness! 

I just returned from hunting up there for 8 days...I would say our hunt was marginal. The amount of guys (pressure), sunny no wind, warm/hot days did make for very easy hunts. The birds were certainly in our area, however they were very very hard to pattern. With the presure they would rarely use a field for more than one day, maybe just a 1/2 day. In our area the Rossies were pretty much gone. Lots of Juvies but did not see the numbers everyone is talking about. Nodak is probably far from seeeing a "major" push of birds. Still far too nice and lots and lots of food to be eaten. I will say there are areas in the province that it looked like crops were pretty much a 90-95% loss. Feel terrible for those farmers. Our area had great crops, the farmers were just behind due to all the rain. Good luck to all!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Well the first big push has arrived and I expect they will move out on the coming full moon. Crops are at least 85% off here and the best hunting IMHO is now. Greenheads are getting feathered out and fat.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

headshot where are you at?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

decoysnowsonly said:


> Mallardsonly...Really 200 in in 50 minutes? So you were hunting with TEN GUYS? Wow, must have been something to witness!


It was, i just sat in the blind with a box of shells between my legs reloading and they still were comming in, there was alot of juvies


----------

